# Realistic Salary



## pot-holer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, Ive just been offerred a job as a HR Manager in Dubai, the company is based at Mankhool Road, Dubai, United Arab Emirates.

My two questions are:

1) Is it possible to live on AED 19,500 per month- would this be a struggle, is this an average salary, there's just me going so far (unless I can pursuade my boyfriend)

2) Is it really going to take me 2 hours to get to work and 2 hours to get back to home- where ever that will be- probably the cheapest opion i can get?

Any thoughts much appreciated
thanks


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey!

In my opinion, there's a bit of scaremongering on this forum about the cost of living in Dubai. Yes, accomodation is expensive but it is possible to survive relatively cheaply. If you're gonna rent a whole flat yourself, you're looking at 90,000AED for a 1-bed in Bur Dubai. If you want to live in a fancy-pants part of town like Jumeirah or new new Downtown area, it'll be more like 130,000 for a nice 1-bed.

To put it things in perspective, my girlfriend has been surviving in Dubai (quite nicely) for 5 months now. Granted, she hasn't saved much but her salary is only 10,000AED per month. She shares a flat in Bur Dubai.

I mention Bur Dubai because it'll be an easy commute to your office. Obviously it'll depend where on Mankhool road your office is but if you're sensible you'll be able to find a flat within walking distance (if you can deal with the heat!).

Cheers!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Obviously the jorney to & from work depends on how far you will be travelling! Live close and your journey won't be bad.

A single person can manage of AED 19,500, but won't have a luxury lifestyle.

_


----------



## pot-holer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for this.
McBook, does your girlfriend get many nights out, what sort of things is she able to do socially?
Elphaba, what do you class as a luxary lifestyle?


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

pot-holer said:


> Thanks for this.
> McBook, does your girlfriend get many nights out, what sort of things is she able to do socially?
> Elphaba, what do you class as a luxary lifestyle?


Yeh, she's out all the time! That's why she hasn't saved a penny, lol! She has met loads of people through her job and she is often invited to BBQs and house parties etc. She also goes out to clubs just like she would in the UK although wouldn't do it alone because the guys can be intimidating sometimes - gets a lot of lingering stares etc. That's just par for the course though.

Your situation seems similar to ours because i'm moving out there in a couple of weeks. It'll be cheaper to live as a couple so hopefully we can get the saving started then! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey pot-holer, which country are you coming from? This is how I would base my pay and adjust for cost of living in your home country. Calculate the exchange rate in your home currency, factor in expenses here (SWAG Analysis), see what your income is after expenses, and think how it relates to you because you will return there one day and if you can't save enough here to compensate it will be pointless to make the move unless other factors are ahead of and more important than money.


----------

